# LGB 2076 shell availability



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello all,

Short of getting a complete locomotive on eBay, are there any sources where I might be able to locate a spare shell for one of the LGB 0-4-0 #2076 models? I've been seeking one for a prop recently, and would rather like to save a bit of cash if I can.


Take care,


-Kurt


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is just the shell, maybe one of the battery knock-offs from Asia? Sold under the Sesame Street name. Vsmith here recently had a bash with one of these shells. Just a thought.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Now that was foolish of me not to recognize it. Of course - the Big Bird Express. Same shell with exception to the cab roof. 

Thanks! 

-Kurt


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not foolish, but a way of getting the shell, sans roof as you said. 

The chunky little Borsig is a neat little loco. I just got an early 2076D off of Craigslist. Now, the bigger question, what do you have in mind for this shell?


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Vic says he might be parting with his, which still retains part of the upper cab wall - enough that I can possibly cast it to create the rear cab wall, then replicate the original roof with styrene sheet.

I've been working on creating a double-parody of the Australian-made Ernest The Engine Cart parodies of Thomas & Friends, just for kicks. I never cared for the tasteless humor of the original Australian parodies, but I see a potential for turning the concept into a genuinely humorous comedy parody. More accurately, I could not resist the urge to produce some silly videos after I picked up an abused LGB 2090 for cheap (a.k.a. "Ernest") - and as I am a recent covert from HO kitbashing, I dare say it gives me an excuse to get my feet wet in the larger scale.


-Kurt


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny!!! Just watch the stuttering!


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04/20/2009 1:21 PM
Funny!!! Just watch the stuttering!

That's something I intend to phase out, as a matter of fact. The character of Stevie provides too good a foil for Ernest to flog the old stuttering routine all over again. As a matter of fact, Stevie's loss of his stutter can make for a rather funny script in the first place.


-Kurt


----------

